
`new-component`, a CLI utility for quickly creating new React.js components - joshwcomeau
https://github.com/joshwcomeau/new-component
======
joshwcomeau
[Author here!]

I made this for my own use, since I was sick of creating the same files over
and over. It occurred to me that others might find it useful, so I released it

That said, I haven't really tested it on other machines, so any feedback would
be greatly appreciated. PRs are even more greatly appreciated; I would love
for this to become a community project.

------
pitaj
It would be cool if this automatically created components set up to be
compatible with inferno and preact as well

